

Super Digg: Gaining 300k Hits from Google in 24 Hours with January 1 TCP/IP - transburgh
http://www.seobook.com/guest-post-super-digg-gaining-300k-hits-google-24-hours-january-1-tcp-ip

======
jamescoops
interesting stuff - SMO, SEO is so interesting - would like to see more posts
on this on YC.

